# New Iron Age chariot burial found



## Incognito (Dec 4, 2003)

We've had quite a few of these in East Yorkshire - the county of Britain where I live. 

The lastest find was announced only a few days ago - half-anhour's drive up the motorway from here. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/west_yorkshire/3258186.stm


> *An Iron Age chariot from about 500 BC has been discovered by engineers working on the new A1 motorway in West Yorkshire. *
> 
> 
> The site near Ferrybridge is said to hold articles of great significance.
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 4, 2003)

I still maintain that this is why children like to dig around in the dirt so much.  They instinctively know that if you dig enough, you're bound to find something cool.

I do think it is interesting that in both this story and the one about the stone torso, they've dated them to around 2,500 years ago.  Intersting convergence.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 6, 2003)

Yup - massive migrations - both around 3000 BC (climate change - the Sahara turned to desert), but also 1500 BC (the "sea-people" of Egyptian lore, and the Dorian migrations into Greece). 

There's also the Kurgen migrations, which seem to have swept into Europe around 6000 BC.


----------

